# New Labs 10/3



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

TSH 0.14 L there's a red triangle next to it In June my TSH was 0.08 L that also had a red triangle next to it. Have no idea what this means it doesn't tell me.

T4 Free 1.1 it's in green so guessing that's good. In June T4 free was 1.0

Am I hyperthyroidism or hypothyroidism?

I still feel the same tired no energy, gaining weight that I can't lose. I take Levothyroxine (without the dye) 50 mgs my regular doctor changed the dose to me taking 2 pills one day and 1 1/2 the next. I did tried to take the Levothyroxine with the dye again but it makes me swell up so she changed it back to without the dye. I told her maybe that's why my numbers are always so off so I wanted to try with the dye again but since I took that radiation pill the pill with the dye in it makes me swell up. I also take Liothyronine 5 mg 2 times a day. I have had Levothyroxine dose changed so many times and the TSH is always in red. Any suggestions?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your TSH will always be super low when you take T3 meds (Liothyronine). Isn't your doctor running Free T3 tests? I'm confused as to why you'd be prescribed T3 meds, if your doctor isn't going to even run the lab for it. You need both Free T4 and Free T3 labs to help dial in your replacement meds. TSH is useless at this point. What is the reference range for your Free T4 test? It's helpful to know where your values fall within the range.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please also include the ranges for those lab test results you mentioned above. Thyroid meds, esp. T3 meds, will naturally suppress TSH so it doesn't matter when dosing. Free T3 and Free T4 are the ones to concentrate on.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

*I have not seen my endocrinologist in almost a year I have an appointment with her on the 30th of this month let's hope that doesn't get changed again. Last 2 times I saw her she said I had a nodule again and she measured it. I told my primary doctor so she had me do an MRI but she said it looks fine so I'm confused on that. *

*TSH 0.14 L mIU/L *

*Reference Range *

*> or = 20 Years 0.40-4.50 *

*Pregnancy Ranges *
*First trimester 0.26-2.66 *
*Second trimester 0.55-2.73 *
*Third trimester 0.43-2.91*

*T4 Free 1.1*
*0.8-1.8 (ng/dL)*

*In June I had a T3 Free done it was *

*2.6 *

*2.3-4.2 (pg/mL) *


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

fttfbass said:


> Your TSH will always be super low when you take T3 meds (Liothyronine). Isn't your doctor running Free T3 tests? I'm confused as to why you'd be prescribed T3 meds, if your doctor isn't going to even run the lab for it. You need both Free T4 and Free T3 labs to help dial in your replacement meds. TSH is useless at this point. What is the reference range for your Free T4 test? It's helpful to know where your values fall within the range.


She added the Liothyronine because I told her I'm still tired taking naps no energy so she added that in hopes it helps me but I don't believe she ever ran Free T3 test on me I went to a heart doctor who said my numbers looked off and he's the one who ran that test in June but he never called to tell me the results.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Both your FT-4 and FT-3 should be closer to 3/4 of the range.

You look under medicated.


----------

